# Who is the greatest Chamber Music composer?



## Guest

From the majority of what i heard,seen and read, Brahms seems to be on the top of the list. His vast catalogue of chamber music is also one of the reasons why he is considered THE master.

What about you?


----------



## KenOC

I think the answer is BLINDINGLY obvious, and it ain't Brahms (regardless of my avatar...)


----------



## Ramako

Gotta love Haydn's string quartets... So many masterpieces from op. 9 onwards.

Again, Mozart has a good list from the 'Haydn' quartets to the quintets and the string trio etc.

Beethoven has his late quartets and all. Never a bad choice.

Schubert has a few masterpieces in the chamber music genres from late in his short life when he seems able to do no wrong - quartets 13,14,15, the quintet...

Brahms is no pushover but he's up against tough opposition. I'd probably go for Haydn in the end myself. So much good stuff. I could practically live off the op. 20.


----------



## Art Rock

Brahms, no contest for me.

Honourable mentions for Schubert, Dvorak, Shostakovich.


----------



## elgar's ghost

For me, Schubert's chamber output from the 'Trout' Quintet onwards is unsurpassed but looking at it from a complete chamber output perspective I'd find it difficult to argue against Beethoven or Brahms. To follow Art Rock's lead my 'honourables' would include Shostakovich, Faure, Dvorak, Saint-Saens and Mendelssohn - treasures aplenty from all of them.


----------



## Art Rock

Good call on Faure and Saint-Saens - they do not get mentioned often in this respect, and I agree on the high quality of their chamber works.


----------



## joen_cph

Am torn between LvB, Brahms and Schubert. Schubert has maybe 10 really great works (2 quintets, 3 late string quartets, quartetsatz, 2 trios, trio notturno, duo for violin & piano); Beethoven and Brahms have more, but the question is whether the content is actually more varied than Schubert`s. I guess I currently lean towards Schubert.

Shostakovich comes close too, but he chose relatively few instrumentations ...

Janacek unfortunately wrote too little, but of very high quality. The same applies to Debussy.

The Mozart and Haydn idiom is a bit too "outdated" for me personally, by comparison.

Reger, Faure and maybe Juon are among the best chamber composers too ...


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I nominate Beethoven in consideration especially of the string quartets, string trios, piano trios, piano quintet, the septet, the cello sonatas and the violin sonatas, among other works.

Mozart would be my second choice.


----------



## Guest

From the majority of what i heard,seen and read, Brahms seems to be on the top of the list. His vast catalogue of chamber music is also one of the reasons why he is considered THE master.

What about you?

Modertaor NOTE: I have merged these two threads since they have the exact title and OP. Some responses below are to this later posted thread.


----------



## joen_cph

You posted exactly the same thread this morning ? 
( http://www.talkclassical.com/25206-who-greatest-chamber-music.html )


----------



## Selby

Oh Brahms. This post made me do a quick survey of my collection of music by number of albums, which is organized by composer. My Brahms selection comes in third; Beethoven ranks second and Schubert first. Being a lover of chamber music I would estimate a minimum of half of these albums are solo or chamber pieces. 

This was the long way to say I have listened to and appreciated Brahms chamber music a lot. I think everything he wrote was of high quality and worthy of our attention. Having said that, I cannot think of anything he wrote that I couldn't live without. The one exception may be his Deutsches Requiem, which is, of course, not chamber music. 

Then again there is that piano quintet. Oh, and the first piano trio. Oooo and the clarinet quintet.

Screw it, why try to be original?

Best chamber composer? 

Schubert, Beethoven, then Brahms. 

Fauré and Debussy. 
Janáček and Martinů. 
Schönberg. 
Ives. 
Hindemith.
Enescu. 
Ligeti.


----------



## Quartetfore

Beethoven, and Schubert and Dvorak tied for second place. I don`t know about Brahms, his String Quartets have always had mixed opinions about their rank among the genre. I for one think that Brahms composed some of the great works of the 19th century, but composers of Chamber Music seem always to be judged by their String Quartets.


----------



## joen_cph

Mitchell said:


> Oh Brahms. This post made me do a quick survey of my collection of music by number of albums, which is organized by composer. My Brahms selection comes in third; Beethoven ranks second and Schubert first. Being a lover of chamber music I would estimate a minimum of half of these albums are solo or chamber pieces.
> 
> This was the long way to say I have listened to and appreciated Brahms chamber music a lot. I think everything he wrote was of high quality and worthy of our attention. Having said that, I cannot think of anything he wrote that I couldn't live without. The one exception may be his Deutsches Requiem, which is, of course, not chamber music.
> 
> Then again there is that piano quintet. Oh, and the first piano trio. Oooo and the clarinet quintet.
> 
> Screw it, why try to be original?
> 
> Best chamber composer?
> 
> Schubert, Beethoven, then Brahms.
> 
> Fauré and Debussy.
> Janáček and Martinů.
> Schönberg.
> Ives.
> *Hindemith.*
> Enescu.
> Ligeti.


Nice selection of names & Enescu is one of my favourites among the lesser known too. It´s interesting that you mention _Hindemith_; the only chamber work I´ve really noticed as attractive is the Cello Sonata op.11,3 (local performance here: 



), but I haven´t given the others much listening, though I own a good deal. Are there any Hindemith pieces you like in particular?


----------



## elgar's ghost

joen_cph said:


> Nice selection of names & Enescu is one of my favourites among the lesser known too. It´s interesting that you mention _Hindemith_; the only chamber work I´ve really noticed as attractive is the Cello Sonata op.11,3 (local performance here:
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I haven´t given the others much listening, though I own a good deal. Are there any Hindemith pieces you like in particular?


Sorry for butting in, but I happen to be fond of Hindemith's chamber output in general but my favourite works are probably the various sonatas for piano and wind instruments plus the Kammermusik series (if that counts). Failing to include Hindemith in the 'honourable mentions' part of my previous post was a mistake bearing in mind I have most of his chamber stuff.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I was thinking of explaining what pieces I love most from each of these, but I was too lazy, so I'm just giving you a list.

Beethoven
Faure
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Ives
Hindemith
Webern
Shostakovich
Berg
Roslavets
Janacek


----------



## Klavierspieler

joen_cph said:


> Nice selection of names & Enescu is one of my favourites among the lesser known too. It´s interesting that you mention _Hindemith_; the only chamber work I´ve really noticed as attractive is the Cello Sonata op.11,3 (local performance here:
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I haven´t given the others much listening, though I own a good deal. Are there any Hindemith pieces you like in particular?


I really like this one Violin Sonata:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Mozart, Dvorak, Brahms. In that order.


----------



## pjang23

Brahms for piano chamber music, Schubert and Beethoven for strings.


----------



## Novelette

Impossible choices:

Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms, Schumann, Mendelssohn.

The order of preference varies according to my mood.

Edit: Upon reflection, I cannot neglect Schubert.


----------



## PetrB

karajan said:


> From the majority of what i heard,seen and read, Brahms seems to be on the top of the list. His vast catalogue of chamber music is also one of the reasons why he is considered THE master.
> 
> What about you?


Is it worth even responding to something so blazingly simplistic and reductive?


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert. For the mastery of forms and depth of emotional expression, Schubert's output stands supreme in the genre. He is the *chamber's music musician*.. His works are bold, mixing joy with pain and honest to the core. His "late" (considering he died at 31) works shows his maturity on the genre and the String Quintet is arguably the greatest composition in chamber music..

*Piano Quintet in A major "Trout"* (one of the best loved chamber works and the most popular)
*
String Quartet no. 12 in C sharp minor* "Quarttesatz" (bold harmonies and the start of his new style)
*String Quartet no. 13 in A minor* "Rosamunde" ( Schubert at his melodic best)
*String Quartet no. 14 in D minor *"Death and the Maiden" (one of the greatest written)
*String Quartet no. 15 in G major *(arguably his greatest accomplishment on the genre)

*Arpeggione Sonata* ( a work brimming with melodic beauty and heartfelt melodies)

*Piano Trio no. 1 in B flat* (joyous and carefree, Schumann loved it)
*Piano Trio no. 2 in E flat *(the rival of Archduke trio for the greatest written, the 2nd movement is to die for)
Notturno for piano trio

*Octet for Strings *( lovely work)

*String Quintet in C major* ( his crowning achievement, a work that is so transcendent that it is the very definition of "sublime")



Schubert. I also echo the sentiments of Topaz, a fellow Schubert devotee.



> In my view, without any doubt, the best composer to start with for chamber music is Schubert. Utterly delectable stuff.
> 
> Forget Haydn and Mozart. Even Beethoven can be a bit heavy for starters. Schubert's the man. I don't know how far you are acquainted with Schubert but the most gorgeous chamber pieces are his Piano Trios and the C major String Quintet, D 956. Of these my favorite is Adagio in E Flat Major, "Notturno" D 897. It's very short but fantastic. I'm 99% sure you will love it. It's usually found with Piano Trio No 2, D 929, which is also fantastic.


----------



## Feathers

Haydn Beethoven Mendelssohn Shostakovich...maybe Schumann and Faure

...Ugh, sometimes I can't help but reply to these "greatest" threads with "favourites".


----------



## Selby

Feathers said:


> ...Ugh, sometimes I can't help but reply to these "greatest" threads with "favourites".


I don't even try to distringuish between the two. I'll leave objectivity to the scholars.


----------



## Novelette

Feathers said:


> Haydn Beethoven Mendelssohn Shostakovich...maybe Schumann and Faure
> 
> ...Ugh, sometimes I can't help but reply to these "greatest" threads with "favourites".


This is also my approach.


----------



## Selby

joen_cph said:


> Nice selection of names & Enescu is one of my favourites among the lesser known too. It´s interesting that you mention _Hindemith_; the only chamber work I´ve really noticed as attractive is the Cello Sonata op.11,3 (local performance here:
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I haven´t given the others much listening, though I own a good deal. Are there any Hindemith pieces you like in particular?


In addition to other posters' recommendations, I would point to Kleine Kammermusik, Op. 24-2 which is a wind quintet as well as his 7 string quartets. There are lots of videos available on youtube.

regards,
M


----------



## moody

Schubert Beethoven and Dvorak.


----------



## Weston

We seem to be dismissing the baroque as being mostly chamber anyway and I tend to agree with that. Chamber music as we know it didn't come about until the classic period I guess. Otherwise I'd be screaming Bach and Handel in all caps.

With chamber works more so than with any other genre I tend to be all over the map, though I like the romantics with a bit less enthusiasm. So, Brahms would not top my list.

Certainly Beethoven ranks high, but I also enjoy the more modern sounds of Janacek and Kodaly's string quartets, Martinu's cello sonatas, variuous chamber works by lesser known composer Franz Reizenstein (probably because of repeated listens) and a few pieces by Turina.


----------



## Selby

Weston said:


> We seem to be dismissing the baroque as being mostly chamber anyway and I tend to agree with that. Chamber music as we know it didn't come about until the classic period I guess. Otherwise I'd be screaming Bach and Handel in all caps.


Jan Dismas Zelenka's trio sonatas rank high for me if we are talking about Baroque chamber music.


----------



## Vaneyes

*LvB*, Haydn, Schubert, Brahms, Mozart.


----------



## trazom

Mozart:

Haydn quartets
Quintet for piano and winds
Piano Quartet G minor
Piano Quartet E-flat major
Viola Quintets(especially K.515 and 516)
String Trio/Divertimento K.563
Clarinet Quintet 
Horn quintet
Piano trios(especially the E major trio)
Kegelstatt trio
oboe and flute quartets

Brahms:

Piano quartets and F minor quintet
Violin sonatas
Cello sonatas
Piano trio in b major
horn trio
Clarinet sonatas
string sextets

and Schubert:

String Quintet
Trout quintet
Quartets 12-15
Piano trios in B flat and E flat major
String trio in b flat
Notturno
Arpeggione

I don't know how Schubert can be the greatest objectively, though...his output in this genre is comparatively small.


----------



## schuberkovich

Could lieder count as chamber music?


----------



## Vaneyes

Perhaps a psychological test measuring consistency. If not, science will deal with it.


----------



## Kieran

schuberkovich said:


> Could lieder count as chamber music?


No, that would come under song or vocal music...


----------



## Selby

I would like to add Darius Milhaud and Jean Cras for consideration.


----------



## peeyaj

schuberkovich said:


> Could lieder count as chamber music?


It's under vocal music or specifically, the art song genre. But there are lieder that can be classified as chamber music, the most popular is Schubert's Shepherd in the Rock written for soprano, clarinet and piano! That'a a really gorgeous piece.


----------



## peeyaj

Mitchell said:


> I would like to add Darius Milhaud and Jean Cras for consideration.


Who are they?


----------



## GodNickSatan

Perhaps he wasn't happy with the answers!


----------



## Selby

Mahler, Wagner, Puccini, Verdi


----------



## Novelette

Faure is an interesting choice. 

The piano quartets and the second violin sonata are my favorite of his chamber works. The string quartet is also lovely.


----------



## Guest

Pardon me. Due to the inconsistency of my internet connection, i was unaware that my first post had already been posted and got quite a good response


----------



## Quartetfore

Mitchell said:


> I would like to add Darius Milhaud and Jean Cras for consideration.


Mitchell, Jean Cras?? You might as well add Ropartz, Bonnal and Rogister into the mix. It seems that you are a "fan" of French quartets as I am, if I`m right try to hear the quartets of Charles Kochlin. the first of the three is a beautiful work.
QF


----------



## tovaris

Beethoven
Schubert
Haydn
Shostakovich
Bartok
Brahms
Mozart


----------



## Selby

Quartetfore said:


> Mitchell, Jean Cras?? You might as well add Ropartz, Bonnal and Rogister into the mix. It seems that you are a "fan" of French quartets as I am, if I`m right try to hear the quartets of Charles Kochlin. the first of the three is a beautiful work.
> QF


I have that recording of the first two from the Ardeo Quartet, and I agree that they are very beautiful works. I would be interested in getting the third if anyone has a recommendation.


----------



## Plum

For me, it would have to be Beethoven and his teacher, Haydn. So many from which to choose.


----------



## Conor71

The chamber music of the romantics is hard to beat - I therefore nominate Brahms, Schubert and Schumann.
For moderns I also really like Shostakovich and Villa-Lobos (specially their SQ's).


----------



## zeshantahir

I was thinking of explaining what pieces I love most from each of these, but I was too lazy, so I'm just giving you a list.

Beethoven
Faure
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Ives
Hindemith
Webern
Shostakovich
Berg
Roslavets
Janacek


----------



## EllenBurgess

no idea who composed it but its pretty awesome to listen i loved listening to it


----------



## Geo Dude

I'm a chamber nut myself and this is a tough call: I'm torn between Beethoven, Brahms, Haydn and Mozart and would be hard-pressed to pick. (These are also my four favorite composers, not a coincidence.) If I was forced into it I suspect that I would choose Haydn, though, based on his string quartets and piano trios among other things, but especially the string quartets. Their collective brilliance with chamber music is one of the reasons I'm glad to see Brahms getting some appreciation here, though; most people I've met seem to think that all he wrote was the symphonies, concertos, and German Requiem.


----------



## LiquidCosmic

Well, this is certainly a very difficult question to answer, but I think I'm going to have to go with Beethoven on this one. He's got a huge selection of fantastic trios, string quartets and violin sonatas. His A major cello sonata is one of the best in the repertoire (speaking as a cellist, and the other four are really good too). Brahms has a lot of great chamber music, I particularly love his clarinet quintet and piano quartets, but I'm honestly a little unimpressed with his string quartets. Schubert's late works are unquestionably great, but I feel that most of his early stuff lacks maturity. While I love the Shostakovich quartets, I don't think he wrote enough chamber music outside the quartets to be called the "greatest chamber music composer"


----------



## Cheyenne

Beethoven, Haydn, Brahms, Webern, Shostakovich. Also, despite only composing few chamber pieces, Debussy - even his early piano trio is great! I wish he finished his cycle of six sonatas


----------



## Bone

So hard for me to find a #1 with so much great chamber music literature out there. I'll give it a try with a different system:
Deities: JS Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms
Demigods: Schubert, Chopin, Hindemith, Schumann
If I had to make do with only one, I'd go with Brahms.


----------



## schuberkovich

Bone said:


> So hard for me to find a #1 with so much great chamber music literature out there. I'll give it a try with a different system:
> Deities: JS Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms
> Demigods: Schubert, Chopin, Hindemith, Schumann
> If I had to make do with only one, I'd go with Brahms.


Chopin and Bach chamber music?


----------



## peeyaj

Bone said:


> .


I never knew that Chopin wrote string quartets, piano trios, string quintets and piano quintets!! Time to stock my Chopin CD's!!


----------



## Ondine

Mozart, Shubert, Brahams, Dvorak and Bartok have come to mind.


----------



## mtmailey

I say there is no one great composer of chamber music certain people have equal or lesser skills at music.


----------



## handlebar

One could make an argument for a few in each era for sure. In the classical era I say Mozart and Haydn,maybe Beethoven.
Not touching it from there as it is just too large a field.


----------



## Dustin

I'll go with a tie between Beethoven and Schubert, Brahms being right on their heels.


----------



## Arsakes

Hard to say, can be any of these:

Beethoven
Handel
Dvorak
Sibelius
Brahms
Vaughan Williams
Schubert
Grieg
Zelenka
Shostakovich
Mendelssohn


----------



## Bone

peeyaj said:


> I never knew that Chopin wrote string quartets, piano trios, string quintets and piano quintets!! Time to stock my Chopin CD's!!


Chopin wrote mostly all solo piano music - very much chamber music genre.


----------



## peeyaj

Bone said:


> Chopin wrote mostly all solo piano music - very much chamber music genre.


It is not. Solo piano music is a genre itself. Chamber music is music played with friends. It is played by two or more people.


----------



## Novelette

Geo Dude said:


> I'm a chamber nut myself and this is a tough call: I'm torn between Beethoven, Brahms, Haydn and Mozart and would be hard-pressed to pick. (These are also my four favorite composers, not a coincidence.) *If I was forced into it I suspect that I would choose Haydn, though, based on his string quartets and piano trios among other things, but especially the string quartets.* Their collective brilliance with chamber music is one of the reasons I'm glad to see Brahms getting some appreciation here, though; most people I've met seem to think that all he wrote was the symphonies, concertos, and German Requiem.


Agreed, Geo Dude! Haydn and Brahms are marvelous chamber music composers. I am always astonished by his ability to produce one masterful work after another, all of consistently excellent quality.


----------



## clementi1111

Art Rock said:


> Brahms, no contest for me.
> 
> Honourable mentions for Schubert, Dvorak, Shostakovich.


----------



## clementi1111

Novelette said:


> Agreed, Geo Dude! Haydn and Brahms are marvelous chamber music composers. I am always astonished by his ability to produce one masterful work after another, all of consistently excellent quality.


Brahms is WITHOUT A DOUBT the greatest chamber music composer. His mature formal structure and mature, advanced Romantic style is unparalleled.
,2nd place would be a tie between Schubert and Mendelssohn. Beethoven would be 4th and Schumann would be 5th.


----------



## Roger Knox

Bone said:


> Chopin wrote mostly all solo piano music - very much chamber music genre.


There are Chopin's Piano Trio Op. 8 and his Sonata for Cello and Piano, Op. 66 both in G Minor.


----------



## Bulldog

I'd add Weinberg to the mix along with Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, and Shostakovich.


----------



## Roger Knox

In terms of greatness I think Bartók has a particular claim as an innovator in view of the great cycle of six string quartets in his own inimitable style. Add to that his two violin sonatas, _Contrasts _for violin, clarinet, and piano, and the Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion. And let's not forget his early Piano Quartet and Piano Quintet that have come into vogue in recent years. Excellent music all around and if Bartók chamber music is on the program, I'm always happy to be there.


----------



## Tarneem

peeyaj said:


> It is not. Solo piano music is a genre itself. Chamber music is music played with friends. It is played by two or more people.



If this is how you define Chamber music, then Vivaldi and Bach win the contest


----------



## Terrapin

1. Beethoven
2. Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Brahms, Dvorak
3. Mendelssohn, Shostakovich

I'm listening to Weinberg's 4th quartet as I write this. I'm working my way through his quartets and really like what I've heard so far, with the influence of Shostakovich apparent.


----------



## Merl

If you'd have asked me this question 5 years ago I'd have almost certainly said Beethoven, 3 years ago Dvorak and last year Brahms but at the moment I've got a thing about Mendelssohn's chamber music. The more I listen to it the more I've gotta admire the consistently high standard of his chamber music. I'm having an Octet moment at the moment.


----------



## Enthusiast

clementi1111 said:


> Brahms is WITHOUT A DOUBT the greatest chamber music composer. His mature formal structure and mature, advanced Romantic style is unparalleled.
> ,2nd place would be a tie between Schubert and Mendelssohn. Beethoven would be 4th and Schumann would be 5th.


I think there is lots of room for doubt there! Firstly, I assume chamber music includes quartets. And maybe solo piano works. So Beethoven must be a contender who is hard to beat. I'm not so taken by the idea of singling out a greatest in music as it always comes down to personal taste including for period as well as for individual voices. But not only that: when I (with my own personal taste) try to choose a "best of all" I always end up with groupings. So, for me, Brahms might be one of them but so are Beethoven and Schubert and probably Haydn and Mozart. Others who might come close for me include Kurtag and Schumann and perhaps Carter. Quite a few more would be included in my list if they had been a bit more prolific.


----------



## ORigel

Beethoven for his late and middle quartets.

The most underrated major chamber composer might be Dvorak, but he isn't the equal of Brahms, Schubert, and Haydn...much less Beethoven.


----------



## ORigel

Merl said:


> If you'd have asked me this question 5 years ago I'd have almost certainly said Beethoven, 3 years ago Dvorak and last year Brahms but at the moment I've got a thing about Mendelssohn's chamber music. The more I listen to it the more I've gotta admire the consistently high standard of his chamber music. I'm having an Octet moment at the moment.


Lately, I've been listening to his String Quintet no. 2, don't know no. 1 yet.


----------



## Art Rock

Enthusiast said:


> Firstly, I assume chamber music includes quartets.


Of course, anything up to octet (sometimes nonet) is usually defined as chamber music.


> And maybe solo piano works.


Not according to any definition I've ever seen. For instance Encyclopaedia Britannica: " instrumental ensemble music written for groups of two to eight players with one player to a part".


----------



## Enthusiast

Art Rock said:


> Of course, anything up to octet (sometimes nonet) is usually defined as chamber music.
> 
> 
> Not according to any definition I've ever seen. For instance Encyclopaedia Britannica: " instrumental ensemble music written for groups of two to eight players with one player to a part".


I thought that would be the case. My post stands as my response even though solo instruments are not included.


----------



## Noah44

Hmmm. We forgot the performers... 
Let me tell you a little story...

I am a violinist, and chamber music performer.
Together with other members of my community,
I attend concerts played by various guest musicians.
Very often, people ask for my opinion "is it good?" (poor me).
One time, we had the Orion Quartet (unforgettable).
They included the Alban Berg string quartet.
It is not my favorite at all. Yet, they played it like MAGIC.
Nobody asked me in the following intermission "Was it good?"
IT WAS GOOD FOR EVERYBODY !

They played Music. 
They did not insist on boasting their technical ability,
which by the way was excellent,

They finished with Dvorak's Op 105 - What a treat


----------



## MarkW

Debussy (quality, not quantity)


----------



## Agamenon

Beethoven and Haydn are the kings.

honorable mentions: Brahms, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann and Debussy.


----------



## golfer72

Solo piano is Instrumental music not Chamber. Chamber is two or more . Ive also seen duos classified as Instrumental so its a bit of a gray area


----------



## Wigmar

golfer72 said:


> Solo piano is Instrumental music not Chamber. Chamber is two or more . Ive also seen duos classified as Instrumental so its a bit of a gray area


I think there are some brlliant works by several composers, like e. g.:
Mozart (string quintets K 515, 516, divertimento K 563, clarinet quintet K 581, sonata for violin and piano K 378),
Haydn (string quartets op 76, 77),
Beethoven (string quartets op 59, sonata for violin and piano op 24 'spring')
Schubert (string quintet D 956),
Brahms (string sextets op 18 & 36, string quintets op 88 & 111, quintet for clarinet & strings op 115, string quartets op 51 & 67, piano trio op 8, sonata for cello and piano op 38)
To choose, as to composer(s) among the many works mentioned overleaf, I tend to pay most attention to Haydn and Brahms, although Mozart's clarinet quintet is indeed one of my most treasured works in my collection, and so is the string quintet by Schubert.
However, Brahms' clarinet quintet remains to me simply wonderful
Best regards
wigmar


----------



## justekaia

Wigmar said:


> I think there are some brlliant works by several composers, like e. g.:
> Mozart (string quintets K 515, 516, divertimento K 563, clarinet quintet K 581, sonata for violin and piano K 378),
> Haydn (string quartets op 76, 77),
> Beethoven (string quartets op 59, sonata for violin and piano op 24 'spring')
> Schubert (string quintet D 956),
> Brahms (string sextets op 18 & 36, string quintets op 88 & 111, quintet for clarinet & strings op 115, string quartets op 51 & 67, piano trio op 8, sonata for cello and piano op 38)
> To choose, as to composer(s) among the many works mentioned overleaf, I tend to pay most attention to Haydn and Brahms, although Mozart's clarinet quintet is indeed one of my most treasured works in my collection, and so is the string quintet by Schubert.
> However, Brahms' clarinet quintet remains to me simply wonderful
> Best regards
> wigmar


you have certainly nailed some of the most outstanding pieces; curiously lvb's late quartets (that being said op 59 is great) are not mentioned and it seems you do not pay attention to composers after brahms.


----------



## Wigmar

justekaia said:


> you have certainly nailed some of the most outstanding pieces; curiously lvb's late quartets (that being said op 59 is great) are not mentioned and it seems you do not pay attention to composers after brahms.


As to chamber music by composers after Brahms, there are in my collection works by Grieg, Debussy, Ravel, Bartok and a few other composers.


----------

